# Stream mit .mov Dateien



## Trash (6. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab mehrere .mov Dateien auf meinem Webserver liegen. Wie erstelle ich nun einen solchen Stream wie diesen hier:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/american_wedding/

Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Tim C. (6. September 2003)

Ein Blick in den Quellcode der Seite hätte geholfen.

```
<OBJECT CLASSID="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B"  WIDTH="480" HEIGHT="288" CODEBASE="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab">
<PARAM NAME="src" VALUE="http://a772.g.kamai.net/5/772/51/fe463836e7c745/1a1a1aaa2198c627970773d80669d84574a8d80d3cb12453c02589f25382f668c9329e0375e81788fc5bcb3aad2186f86b/qtstart5a_480x228.mov">
<PARAM NAME="controller" VALUE="false">
<PARAM NAME="target" VALUE="myself">
<PARAM NAME="href" VALUE="http://a772.g.akamai.net/5/772/51/17b72f8981380e/1a1a1aaa2198c627970773d80669d84574a8d80d3cb12453c02589f25382f668c9329e0375e8178cfa63d93eb02384f01f80ed52c42d90f15fbe359afe62cb39a0/american_wedding-sref.mov">
<PARAM NAME="pluginspage" VALUE="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/indext.html">
<EMBED WIDTH="480" HEIGHT="288" CONTROLLER="false" TARGET="myself" HREF="http://a772.g.akamai.net/5/772/51/17b72f8981380e/1a1a1aaa2198c627970773d80669d84574a8d80d3cb12453c02589f25382f668c9329e0375e8178cfa63d93eb02384f01f80ed52c42d90f15fbe359afe62cb39a0/american_wedding-sref.mov" SRC="http://a772.g.akamai.net/5/772/51/fe463836e7c745/1a1a1aaa2198c627970773d80669d84574a8d80d3cb12453c02589f25382f668c9329e0375e81788fc5bcb3aad2186f86b/qtstart5a_480x228.mov" BGCOLOR="FFFFFF" BORDER="0" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/indext.html"></EMBED>		
</OBJECT>
```


----------



## Trash (6. September 2003)

hab ich ja gesehen aber ich muss selber die Object IDs erstellen, muss man bei Flash ja auch, ich weiß aber nicht wie ich die ID bei Quicktime mache...habs auch mti dem Code oben getestet...ging nicht


----------



## Tim C. (6. September 2003)

Also die Class-ID brauchst du soweit ich mich entsinnen kann nicht zu ändern. Die anderen wüsten Zahlenkombinationen sind doch soweit ich das sehen kann "normale" Links. Sprich wenn du deine Links einsetzt, sieht es schonmal nicht mehr so tragisch aus.


----------

